# Interior door casing too wide



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It generally looks like poor planning to have too many door trims truncated against a wall.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It’s either rip the casing or move the door.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I've had to do it before, not ideal but is doable. Works best when you don't have to remove too much of the side piece of trim (leg).

This has an illustration from a while back.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/framing-door-butted-up-corner-52061/

Good luck.


----------

